# snagged this today - prewar admiral



## imfastareyou (Jul 19, 2014)

prewar canti bike.  bought it from the original owners son.  a little rustier/ more beat than I hoped but I'm pretty stoked.  seller was a great guy, I love the color.  darts, pinstripes an the downtube are all REALLY nice.

wheels are rotted out toast.  reminds me of an old car that was parked over dirt for 30 years.  dang moisture!


----------



## stoney (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice find.. I like the colors too. Can't wait to see that cleaned up.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 19, 2014)

*i seen that bike in Maryland CL*

Cool


----------



## imfastareyou (Jul 19, 2014)

yep.  prewar on CL.  seller was awesome.  got a few petro items from him too.  was his dads bike.  think I'm going to get some wheels and a chain and keep it together.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 19, 2014)

*snagged this today*

yes i really like the colour on this super find you got .looks like it mite clean up good . from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Cool bike-I'd be interested to know what the serial # is? V/r Shawn


----------



## invesions (Jul 19, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imfastareyou (Jul 23, 2014)

pulled the crank and cut the hubs out of the rust tonight.  pedals were not original, one had wood blocks.

crank is dated '37.  serial number is X77273.

what do you guys think on year?  38 would start with an A?  it looks like it may have had a tank at one time.  it also has the little bumper on the frame that I thought was 39 and 40?  of course that may have been added.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2014)

*..................................*

when you can .....could you post a closer picture of the sprocket....im interested to see what schwinn mounted on this model thanks


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 24, 2014)

*Serial is 38*

If you decide to part with the bike let me know, I'd try and step up and offer what it should be worth.


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 24, 2014)

*part out?*



bobcycles said:


> If you decide to part with the bike let me know, I'd try and step up and offer what it should be worth.




I always cringe when people part out such a nice bike that needs a few parts to be back riding.  I guess it all about Money, rather than enjoying a bike.
If you do part it out. The spirit of that Dad (former owner) will be looking down on you. Saying. " Whooooo is killing my bike? Whoooo is killing my bike?"  Sleep well if you can !


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jul 24, 2014)

*Part with, not out*



Honestherman said:


> I always cringe when people part out such a nice bike that needs a few parts to be back riding.  I guess it all about Money, rather than enjoying a bike.
> If you do part it out. The spirit of that Dad (former owner) will be looking down on you. Saying. " Whooooo is killing my bike? Whoooo is killing my bike?"  Sleep well if you can !




The man said part with, as in "to sell" not part out. Big difference.


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 24, 2014)

*quote or comment?*

Thanks for watching so closely.
I was making a Comment about people who Part out Bikes like this.  I do part out bikes if I can not find parts to finish them or if they have a broken frame. 3 so far.  Personally I think I must be saving the bike world one at a time .

I hope people ride bikes for fun as they were intended.

Great find. If you ride a bike like this. EVERYONE says Wow cool bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 24, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> when you can .....could you post a closer picture of the sprocket....im interested to see what schwinn mounted on this model thanks



Rims are incorrect. ..look like flat profile Lobdell. ... I'm guessing this sprocket has been replaced at some point


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Rims are incorrect. ..look like flat profile Lobdell. ... I'm guessing this sprocket has been replaced at some point




 I'm not so sure.
 I think it's a semi standard model, totally original.
 I don't think it ever had a tank or rack. Just a bitchen paint scheme and a springer. How cool is that?


----------



## imfastareyou (Jul 24, 2014)

yep what is left of the rims are flat profiles.  modelD rear hub with an early brake lever.  schwinn script front hub.  pedals were wrong and mismatched.  agree the crank may have been changed, the sprocket is a standard sweetheart and crank is a dogleg.  given that the original owner was 13 in 1938, I'm guessing this thing was ridden hard.

cool thing is it was on the same property since new until last week.  

no plans to part the bike. and I don't think Bob would either.


----------



## imfastareyou (Jul 24, 2014)

could be wishful thinking on my part on the tank.    if it was there it was off for a LONG time.  the patina is very even.  there are a few suspicious marks on the  back of the headtube.




cyclingday said:


> I'm not so sure.
> I think it's a semi standard model, totally original.
> I don't think it ever had a tank or rack. Just a bitchen paint scheme and a springer. How cool is that?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 24, 2014)

Still cool... Under the impression that the flat Lobdell was used mainly in 41?... very early 38 frame?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2014)

imfastareyou said:


> yep.  prewar on CL.  seller was awesome.  got a few petro items from him too.  was his dads bike.  think I'm going to get some wheels and a chain and keep it together.




From Baltimore CL?
Wow! That is an accomplishment in itself, congrats.
Chris


----------



## imfastareyou (Jul 24, 2014)

right in Larkin's backyard.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2014)

Great find!


----------



## STOUT (Jul 31, 2014)

*I have the girls version..*

What a great find! Finding parts is a real pain as I am learning from the 51 I just got!


----------



## mruiz (Aug 1, 2014)

That must be the first year for the Canti frame? In Baltimore too.


----------



## imfastareyou (Nov 16, 2014)

*update*

quick update on this bike...

Bob U fixed the seat and hooked me up with a good chain.  I had about 10 good links left on the old one....

had the original torrington 10s.  look great on there.

wheels are repop rims and spokes.  I really don't like the way they look.  I have a OG set on another bike and think I'm going to switch them onto this bike.  Also don't want to put China tires on here so I'm looking for a set of display whitewalls.  the tires on the bike were shredded.

I really like this bike.  something about the color combo and going to pick it up from a good guy with my 2 year old son makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 16, 2014)

that is one beauty I love the paint scheme on it, wish I could find one like that! great job on getting it back on the road!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice Job,  great looking bike.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Way kool*

This bike is awesome


----------



## clunker (Dec 7, 2014)

*very cool find*

great color combo


----------



## TheSaint (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice Bike! It's great to see survivor Prewar Canti bikes pop up like this!

I agree with Mr. Day (Cyclingday) that it's most likely all original. 

Bob has plenty of cantis, stay away Bob, away! Lol!!!

theSaint


----------



## imfastareyou (May 21, 2015)

got some better wheels and tires.  love the look with these.  model Ds with drop centers, OG lighting darts.


----------



## Dave K (May 22, 2015)

Such a killer bike.  Thanks for the photo update.


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2015)

Nice !


----------

